# Auto Cancel Experience



## JohnPaul (Mar 25, 2020)

WM has stated that they will auto cancel reservations for the times they are not accepting check in’s. 

I assume this is a large process and they are doing the earliest reservations first.

We have April 20 check in at Pismo Beach and it has not yet been canceled.    Has anyone yet had their reservation canceled by WM?


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 26, 2020)

We have an April 24 checkin at WM New Braunfels and it has not been cancelled yet...


----------



## jkrich (Mar 27, 2020)

I just checked and our April 6 reservation has not been cancelled.   It may be a while before they get to your April 20 date unless they are going
to do some kind of batch process.  When/if our reservation gets cancelled I'll post again.

Jerry


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2020)

For those who have had an auto cancel WM reservation:   Are you notified by WM when it happens, or did you just happen to notice the cancellation? I have a couple of reservations on the books, and I'm wondering what to expect.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2020)

Got the email from Worldmark by Wyndham about the auto cancellation Policy. We do not have a Reservation until the middle of June at Vancouver BC. in that it is 2.5 months away we are really hoping things have calmed down and we can go. Our other Worldmark Reservations are Kapa'a Shores in September, Seaside Oregon for November, and Coral Baja in February.


----------



## jkrich (Apr 1, 2020)

Our April 6 San Diego reservation was cancelled over night.   We got the original notice about auto cancellation, but after that there isn't any notice given, the reservation just disappears from the reservation list.  This was a Monday Madness reservation so no points involved.  The credit didn't hit my credit card yet, but I anticipate it will show up in the next day or two.  If not, I'll let you know.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 1, 2020)

They must be doing the nearest reservations first , so it may be awhile before they get to April 20.  Ours was also a cash reservations so it would be nice to get the $500+ back soon.  

Not complaining.  I'm sure they are working hard with limited staff.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 1, 2020)

Why not cancel it yourself and get the money now?


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 6, 2020)

My April 20 reservation at Pismo Beach just disappeared today.  I'll look for the credit on my CC.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 8, 2020)

And got my CC refund today.


----------

